# Oriental Trading Co.--Free Shipping !



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oriental Trading has a promotion going for free shipping on any order before Oct. 24th.

The key code is: AHW903


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Dave!! Just used it to get my Halloween candy and had no issues.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Oriental Trading has a promotion going for free shipping on any order before Oct. 24th.
> 
> The key code is: AHW903


Awesome. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool !! I'm glad it worked. I got the ad for it in my Sunday paper (with the grocery store coupons). Of course it came the day AFTER I ordered from OTC !! LOL Just my luck!


----------

